# What color would you call this??



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery

Looked at the color charts from the goldmine section and it did not help me a bit.. lolz..

So would you say this coat is a:

brown brindle
brown brindle with black nose?
black brindle
black brindle with black nose?
chocolate brindle
chocolate brindle with black nose?
red brindle
red brindle with black nose?

Also has a white chest.









22 weeks an 52lbs in image









16 weeks 3 days an 37.5lbs in image


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just call it Brindle.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I just call it Brindle.


 Haha.. Me too.  But on the color chart there is no such thing as just brindle... lawl

Edit -- Well his mother was white and brown, so I guess brown brindle would be correct... idk


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I call it black brindle and if the nose color matters black nose.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm the same I'd just say brindle but, if you wanna be technical my boy Bouncer is registered as a black brindle.

This is him about your pups age the pup to the right










Here is ADBA's examples of black brindle


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would also say black brindle


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Black brindle with white markings


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

American_Pit13 said:


> I just call it Brindle.


That's what I was told it was also. By the guys that developed and refined this breed.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

lol.. thx everyone.. I will just say brindle an if someone says well what color brindle. I will say black with a white chest..:hammer:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Keep it simple.. Hes brindle, unless they are blind or for any other health reason cannot make out basic colors, the "color" of brindle is the color you see..


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

reverse brindle. 

regular brindle:
https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...WoKVMxP7D4xUEDFsP0TFX41fmjxM9nWEpIpIoawOG3RUQ

I always got them confused. And just for interest: 
https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/i...FQZhDMbuTsgkDcRFCNE7BG21Zt-uorOfgWAyRS2lY5IFA
I want!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Indie said:


> reverse brindle.
> 
> regular brindle:
> https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...WoKVMxP7D4xUEDFsP0TFX41fmjxM9nWEpIpIoawOG3RUQ
> ...


Loi. I did NOT expect THAT pic! Awesome


----------

